# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο >  Προβλημα με τον καδο σε πλυντηριο ρουχων

## doc_2005

Γεια σας. Εχω ενα 5κιλο πλυντηριο τριων ετων. Μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες δουλευε μια χαρα. Τωρα στα δυο τελευταια πλυντηρια που εβαλα, ο καδος κανει θορυβο! Δε ξερω πως να σας περιγραψω τον ηχο που κανει. Οσο πλενει ακουγεται σχεδον σε καθε γυρισμα που κανει, κατι σαν να ειναι σκουριασμενος. Οταν στυβει γινεται σεισμος! Ακουγεται υπερβολικα πολυ, τοσο που φοβαμαι να το ξαναχρησιμοποιησω. Ελεγξα τα ποδαρακια μηπως δεν ειναι σταθερα αλλα ειναι ενταξει. Το κανει ακομα και με ενα ρουχο μεσα. Τι μπορει να φταιει? Δε ξερω τι υπαρχει πισω απο τον καδους. Εχουν μεσα τιποτα ιμαντες? Μηπως λασκαρισε τιποτα και δεν γυριζει σωστα και ακουμπαει πουθενα?
Θελω να φερω τεχνικο αλλα φοβαμαι το κοστος. Αν το ανοιξω απο πισω θα καταλαβω τιποτα?

----------


## NOZZON

Ανάλογα το μοντέλο έχει στο πάνω μέρος 2-3 ελατήρια και ενδεχομένως στο κάτω 2 αμορτισέρ...Είναι πολύ πιθανό κάποιο να έχει χαλαρώσει ή ακόμη και να έχει σπάσει...τσέκαρε πρώτα αυτό!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και βέβαια Χρήστο μπορείς να μας περιγράψεις τον θόρυβο που κάνει . Π.χ. μπορείς να μας πεις αν είναι πιθανό να ακούγεται (με το γύρισμα) σαν να έχει μέσα κάποιο μεταλλικό κέρμα? ή ακούγεται σαν να έχει πέσει κάποιο σύρμα ? κτλ

Γιατί δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές , που βρήκα μέσα στον κάδο , κέρματα , μέχρι και ψαλιδάκι εργόχειρου !!!
Κάνε μια "απογραφή" στο σπίτι σου να δεις τι σου λείπει !! Αυτός θα είναι και ο "ένοχος" . !

----------


## Ioannis Nikolaou

για ρουλεμαν μου ακουγεται,οποτε αστα να πανε αμα δεν πιανουν τα χερια σου να το αλλαξεις μονος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> για ρουλεμαν μου ακουγεται,οποτε αστα να πανε αμα δεν πιανουν τα χερια σου να το αλλαξεις μονος.


Αν κρίνουμε από τις λεπτομέρειες στα λεγόμενα ...
Οσο πλενει ακουγεται σχεδον σε καθε γυρισμα που κανει, κατι σαν να ειναι σκουριασμενος.

Αν ήταν ρουλεμάν δεν θα ακούγονταν "σχεδόν σε καθε γύρισμα" .. αλλά συνεχόμενα. οπότε αποκλείουμε τα ρουλεμάν.

----------


## konman

Τι μπορει να ειναι:
1.ρουλεμαν καδου.
2.Να εχει περαση καποιο αντικειμενο εσωτερικα του τυμπανου.
3.Να εχει φυγει ο ιμαντας
4.Να εχει σπασει ο σταυρος του τυμπανου.(χθες ειδα ενα πλυντηριο Bosch 3 ετων και εχει αυτο το προβλημα)

----------


## doc_2005

> Και βέβαια Χρήστο μπορείς να μας περιγράψεις τον θόρυβο που κάνει . Π.χ. μπορείς να μας πεις αν είναι πιθανό να ακούγεται (με το γύρισμα) σαν να έχει μέσα κάποιο μεταλλικό κέρμα? ή ακούγεται σαν να έχει πέσει κάποιο σύρμα ? κτλ
> 
> Γιατί δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές , που βρήκα μέσα στον κάδο , κέρματα , μέχρι και ψαλιδάκι εργόχειρου !!!
> Κάνε μια "απογραφή" στο σπίτι σου να δεις τι σου λείπει !! Αυτός θα είναι και ο "ένοχος" . !


Δε νομιζω να ειναι κερμα η αντικειμενο που ξεμεινε μεσα. Δεν ακουγεται σαν να εχει κατι μεσα. Μια φορα ειχε μεσα ενα κερμα και το καταλαβα απο τον ηχο. 
Αυτο ακουγεται σαν να εχει βαρος μεσα. Σαν να θελει λαδωμα, κατι τετοιο. Αλλα οταν ειναι αδειος ο καδος και τον γυρναω με το χερι μου δεν ακουγεται τιποτα. Μονο ενα πολυ ελαφρυ ντουπ ντουπ σαν να ακουμπαει ο καδος στα τοιχωματα του πλυντηριου. Αλλα αυτο ισως να ειναι φυσιολογικο και να το εκανε και παλια και να μην το ειχα προσεξει. Δε ξερω.
Λετε να το ξεβιδωσω? Αν πλυνω ρουχα θα παθει τιποτα χειροτερο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην το ξαναβάλεις για πλύσιμο , θα γίνει ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά.  Μπορεί να έχει σπάσει ο σταυρός του τυμπάνου όπως είπε και ο Μάνος στο μήνυμα #6 (στην 4 παράγραφο). ή ακόμη και η τροχαλία του.
Για αρχή βάλε τα 2 σου χέρια μέσα στην πόρτα και ακούμπα τα 2 χέρια στις απέναντι πλευρές του κύκλου του τυμπάνου και προσπάθησε (όχι να τον περιστρέψεις τον κάδο δεξιά αριστερά ) .... αλλά να το μετακινήσεις πάνω κάτω .... και πες μας αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάποιο τζόγο? 

Επίσης κάνε το ίδιο (από πίσω από το πλυντήριο .. άνοιξε το καπάκι) και δες την τροχαλία με τον ίδιο τρόπο ... πάλι με τα 2 χέρια (όχι να το περιστρέψεις) ... αλλά κούνημα πάνω κάτω - εμπρός πίσω ..... και πες μας αντιλαμβάνεσαι κάποιο τζόγο?

----------


## doc_2005

Οταν κουναω τον καδο πανω κατω, μπρος πισω, ακουω τον καδο που ακουμπαει στα τοιχωματα του πλυντηριου και κανει ντουπ ντουπ. Τιποτα αλλο. Απο πισω δεν το ξεβιδωσα ακομη.

----------


## jakektm

αν ειναι ευκολο, ριξε ενα βιντεο να δουμε-ακουσουμε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οταν κουναω τον καδο πανω κατω, μπρος πισω, ακουω τον καδο που ακουμπαει στα τοιχωματα του πλυντηριου και κανει ντουπ ντουπ. Τιποτα αλλο. Απο πισω δεν το ξεβιδωσα ακομη.


Από τα παραπάνω που γράφεις .... επομένως έχουμε σοβαρό τζόγο. Το (ντουπ ντουπ) σημαίνει ακόμη και ράγισμα ή σπάσιμο είτε του σταυρού του τυμπάνου .... αλλά μπορεί να είναι και εξαιτίας τα ρουλεμάν . 
Με μπέρδεψε το αρχικό σου μήνυμα όπου δεν αναφέρεις πουθενά τον χαρακτηριστικό θόρυβο των φθαρμένων ρουλεμάν. και λες (Τωρα στα δυο τελευταια πλυντηρια που εβαλα, ο καδος κανει θορυβο!) . Και μπερδεύτηκα γιατί το φθαρμένο ρουλεμάν "εκδηλώνεται σταδιακά" από λίγο θόρυβο στην αρχή και εξελίσσεται κατά καιρούς ...
Επομένως δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι Τωρα στα δυο τελευταια πλυντηρια που εβαλα, ξαφνικά μπορούν να "σαπίσουν" τόσο άμεσα τα ρουλεμάν. Οπότε μάλλον για σπάσιμο σταυρού του τυμπάνου το υπολογίζουμε.

----------

doc_2005 (07-06-12)

----------


## doc_2005

Να σου πω την αληθεια τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι, που ειπες οτι το φθαρμενο ρουλεμαν εκδηλωνεται σταδιακα, ακουγα κατι θορυβους και παλια οταν εστυβε μονο αλλα οχι τοσο ανησυχητικους οπως τωρα, αλλα θεωρουσα οτι ειναι λογικο οσο περναει ο καιρος να αλλαζουν οι ηχοι αφου παλιωνει το πλυντηριο. Μαλλον θα φωναξω τεχνικο. Αλλα μηπως ξερεις ποσο περιπου θα μου κοστισει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οταν κουναω τον καδο πανω κατω, μπρος πισω, ακουω τον καδο που ακουμπαει στα τοιχωματα του πλυντηριου και κανει ντουπ ντουπ. Τιποτα αλλο. Απο πισω δεν το ξεβιδωσα ακομη.


Φίλε Χρήστο , να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ένα πράγμα ... όταν λέμε (κάδο ) εννοούμε το βαρέλι που βλέπουμε εξωτερικά και μέσα στο πλυντήριο 
Όταν λέμε (τύμπανο του κάδου) εννοούμε τον εσωτερικό κάδο που περιστρέφεται κυκλικά (και είναι μέσα τα ρούχα) και το (τύμπανο) είναι μέσα στον εξωτερικό κάδο.
Άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο . Εσύ λοιπόν πιο κούνησες πάνω κάτω και άκουσες το (ντουπ - ντουπ) αν κούνησες τον εξωτερικό κάδο (βαρέλι) τότε , δες αυτό που σου υπέδειξαν στο μήνυμα #2.
Αν κούνησες το εσωτερικό τύμπανο (μέσα στον κάδο το ανοξείδωτο με τις τρύπες) και έκανε τζόγο εκείνο .... τότε έχεις σπασμένο άξονα τυμπάνου.

Ενδεικτικά ... είτε είναι σπασμένος άξονας τυμπάνου .. είτε ρουλεμάν ... για (επισκευή από τεχνικό ) 
θα εύχεσαι να πάρεις καινούριο !

----------


## doc_2005

Πω πω φιλε με φτιαξες :Sad:  ! Τριων ετων πλυντηριο και να παρω αλλο! Δεν το ειχα παρει ακριβα, φτηνο ηταν αλλα το λυπαμαι να το πεταξω. Μηπως ξερεις που οφειλονται τετοιες βλαβες για να μην την ξαναπαθω? Μηπως φταιει το οτι πολλες φορες το γεμιζα με ρουχα? Αλλα οταν σου λεει 5 κιλα στεγνα ρουχα, δε νομιζω οτι και με γεματο καδο ζυγιζουν τα ρουχα πεντε κιλα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

πέρα από τα κιλά που λέει ο κατασκευαστής . Ο κάδος του πλυντηρίου πρέπει να γεμίζει (με ρούχα) τόσο όσο όταν αυτά βραχούν .... στο γύρισμα του κάδου να δείχνουν ότι "πέφτουν" . Ή αλλιώς όπως είναι βρεγμένα τα ρούχα ... να δείχνουν ότι είναι γεμάτος ο κάδος μέχρι την μέση (όπως το βλέπουμε από την πόρτα). και όχι παραπάνω. και φυσικά όχι κουβέρτες .
Λοιπόν η επιλογή είναι δική σου. 
1) Η φέρνεις τεχνικό ... να έρθει εκεί για να πιει έναν καφέ και να σε χρεώσει κιόλας για τον καφέ. !!
2) Ή παίρνεις καινούριο 
3) Η εμπιστεύεσαι τις δυνατότητες της βοήθειας του φόρουμ . και προχωράς θαρραλέα και με κόπο.
4) Η κάνεις ότι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα .... και συνεχίζεις να πλένεις τα ρούχα ... μέχρι να βρεις βίδα προς βίδα όλα τα ανταλλακτικά του πλυντηρίου σου κάτω στο πάτωμα.

----------


## konman

Το πλυντηριο που μου ετυχε με σπασμενο
σταυρο τυμπανου κανει το ανταλλακτικο 
περιπου 130€.
Αλλαζει ολος ο καδος κομπλε.




> Μηπως ξερεις που οφειλονται τετοιες βλαβες για να μην την ξαναπαθω?


Συνηθως ειναι απο φορτωμα ρουχων που πινουν πολυ νερο (κουβερτες,μπουρνουζια κτλ).\
Και απο κακη κατασκευει.

----------


## doc_2005

> πέρα από τα κιλά που λέει ο κατασκευαστής . Ο κάδος του πλυντηρίου πρέπει να γεμίζει (με ρούχα) τόσο όσο όταν αυτά βραχούν .... στο γύρισμα του κάδου να δείχνουν ότι "πέφτουν" . Ή αλλιώς όπως είναι βρεγμένα τα ρούχα ... να δείχνουν ότι είναι γεμάτος ο κάδος μέχρι την μέση (όπως το βλέπουμε από την πόρτα). και όχι παραπάνω. και φυσικά όχι κουβέρτες .
> Λοιπόν η επιλογή είναι δική σου. 
> 1) Η φέρνεις τεχνικό ... να έρθει εκεί για να πιει έναν καφέ και να σε χρεώσει κιόλας για τον καφέ. !!
> 2) Ή παίρνεις καινούριο 
> 3) Η εμπιστεύεσαι τις δυνατότητες της βοήθειας του φόρουμ . και προχωράς θαρραλέα και με κόπο.
> 4) Η κάνεις ότι δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα .... και συνεχίζεις να πλένεις τα ρούχα ... μέχρι να βρεις βίδα προς βίδα όλα τα ανταλλακτικά του πλυντηρίου σου κάτω στο πάτωμα.


χαχαχαχα :Thumbup:  καλη η απαντηση σου. Με κανες και γελασα. Λοιπον θα το ξεβιδωσω και θα σας πω τι θα δω για να μου πειτε τι να κανω.

----------


## doc_2005

> Το πλυντηριο που μου ετυχε με σπασμενο
> σταυρο τυμπανου κανει το ανταλλακτικο 
> περιπου 130.
> Αλλαζει ολος ο καδος κομπλε.
> 
> 
> 
> Συνηθως ειναι απο φορτωμα ρουχων που πινουν πολυ νερο (κουβερτες,μπουρνουζια κτλ).\
> Και απο κακη κατασκευει.


Αν ειναι να μου βγει 200 ευρω παιρνω καινουριο. Εξαλλου και αυτο που εχω 200 το πηρα. 
Αν το ξεβιδωσω, θα καταλαβω τι συμβαινει? Θα καταλαβω πχ οτι εχει σπασμενο σταυρο? φαινεται ευκολα?

----------


## takisegio

> χαχαχαχα καλη η απαντηση σου. Με κανες και γελασα. Λοιπον θα το ξεβιδωσω και θα σας πω τι θα δω για να μου πειτε τι να κανω.


ανεβασε και φωτο και σημειωνε τις βιδες που βγαζεις.ειμαστε ΟΛΟΙ διπλα σου.προχωρα...

----------


## konman

Καλο ειναι να μας πεις μαρκα και μοντελο του πλυντηριου.

----------


## doc_2005

> Καλο ειναι να μας πεις μαρκα και μοντελο του πλυντηριου.


Ενα φτηνο ειναι φιλε. Πριν 3 χρονια το πηρα 200 ευρω αλλα και τωρα που κοιταξα στο ιντερνετ παλι τοσο εχει. 
Carad WA4242E  πεντακιλο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα καταλάβεις από τι πάσχει δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο ... (μόνο που ότι κάνεις , κάνε το ) εκτός ρεύματος . αποσύνδεσε το
Ίσως να μην έχει και σπασμένο σταυρό ... αλλά πάρα πολύ προχωρημένο στάδιο με φθαρμένα ρουλεμάν . Και εξ ου και ο τζόγος που κάνει. Θα το μάθουμε εφόσον το ανοίξεις.
Και για να πάρεις μια "πρόγευση" τι περίπου σε περιμένει ... και πόσο θαρραλέος είσαι δες το παρακάτω βίντεο (εξαρτάτε και από την μάρκα φυσικά)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaFF2-Rl8Nc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd5NK...eature=related

----------


## konman

Νομιζω οτι το carad εχει κομπλε καδο που δεν ανοιγει.
Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο.
Δες αν ο καδος εχει βιδες ή γαντζακια για να ανοιγει.

----------


## doc_2005

Λοιπον το εβγαλα απο την πριζα. Αδειασα το φιλτρο κατω χαμηλα με το νερο να δω μηπως ειχε τιποτα μεσα. Δεν ειχε τιποτα.
Το γυρισα την πλατη μπροστα μου για να ξεβιδωσω βιδες. Ειχε μονο τρεις. Εγω νομιζα οτι η πλατη θα βγει ολη, αλλα τελικα ειναι ολο ενιαιο και βγηκε μονο το καπακι απο πανω!!! Τωρα τι κανωωω??? Μπορω να δω τον καδο και τις συνδεσεις μονο απο πανω, οποτε δεν βγαζω ακρη!!!

----------


## doc_2005

> Νομιζω οτι το carad εχει κομπλε καδο που δεν ανοιγει.
> Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο.
> Δες αν ο καδος εχει βιδες ή γαντζακια για να ανοιγει.


Οπως το λες ειναι. Την πατησα!!!

----------


## konman

βγαλε φωτο απο πανω να τις δουμε για να ειμαστε σιγουρη.

----------


## doc_2005

Λοιπον νομιζω οτι βρηκα ποιο ειναι το προβλημα. Στην πλατη του πλυντηριου εχει τεσσερις ταπες που παντα αναρωτιομουν τι ειναι. Απο αυτες οι δυο ηταν βγαλμενες. Ετσι οπως το βλεπα απο πανω παρατηρησα οτι αυτες οι ταπες ειναι τα στηριγματα του καδου.Τις τοποθετησα μεσα και νομιζω οτι αυτο ηταν το προβλημα και ακουγοταν ο θορυβος επειδη ο καδος καθως γυριζε δεν ειχε καπου να στηριζεται. Βεβαια αυτες οι ταπες πολλες φορες απο τοτε που το αγορασα ειχα παρατηρησει οτι βγαινανε και απλα τις πιεζα μεσα παλι χωρις να ξερω σε τι χρησιμευαν. 
Λετε να ειναι ενταξει τωρα? Να το δοκιμασω να πλυνω? 
Στο νορμαλ πλυντηριο δεν κουνιεται καθολου ο καδος δεξια και αριστερα η πανω και κατω εστω και λιγο? Πρεπει να ειναι εντελως μα εντελως σταθερος?

----------


## konman

Αυτες η ταπες ειναι στηριγματα απο το εργοστασιο για την μεταφορα της συσκευης
και οταν το αγορασες επρεπε να της βγαλουν εντελως.
Ο καδος στηριζεται σε δυο ελατηρια πανω και 
δυο αμορτισερ απο κατω,
και πρεπει να κινειται και οχι να ειναι σταθερος.
Το τυμπανο πρεπει να κινειται στο πανω κατω μαζι
με των καδο και να μην εχει τζογο.

----------


## doc_2005

Αμαν τωρα με μπερδεψες πιο πολυ!!! Αμα τις βγαλω τις ταπες θα μεινουν κενες τρυπες και θα μπαινουν μεσα βρωμιες. Εγω ετσι οπως τις βλεπω, οι ταπες αυτες βοηθανε το τυμπανο να μην ακουμπαει στο πισω μερος του πλυντηριου και τρανταζεται.

----------


## doc_2005

Λοιπον διαβασα τις οδηγιες. Λεει οτι υπηρχαν βιδες μεταφορας τις οποιες τις ειχα αφαιρεσει οταν το αγορασα. Και μετα εβαλα αυτες τις πλαστικες ταπες γιατι ετσι γραφει στο φυλλαδιο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χρήστο είσαι κακό παιδί θα σε δείρω σαν τον (Κασιδιάρη) !
Αυτές τις τάπες που λες ότι τις ξαναέβαλες μετά και πάλι αφού έβγαλες τις βίδες .
Στην συνέχεια υπήρχαν δίπλα άλλες τάπες να βάλεις στις τρύπες για να κλείσουν. Αυτές τις πρώτες τάπες (όπου έβγαλες τις βίδες) τις βγάζεις τελείως και όχι δεν στηρίζουν πλέον τον κάδο και ο κάδος δεν πρέπει να είναι σταθερός . Αντίθετα με το χέρι πρέπει να κινείται ολόκληρος ο κάδος , να έχει ελαστικότητα.

Μου θύμισες τον πεθερό !! αυτός ήταν αγρότης και είχε τρακτέρ (βέβαια έπαθε εγκεφαλικό τελευταία και τα έχει χαμένα) .... έριξα μια ματιά στα λάδια του τρακτέρ και ήταν στην επαφή με το χέρι μου σαν πίσσα μαύρη ή σαν κόλλα θα έλεγα !!  .... και του λέω .... πότε άλλαξες τελευταία φορά τα λάδια ?  ... και μου απαντά ... γιατί ? θέλει και λάδια???? !!!

----------


## doc_2005

Μαλλον δεν διαβασες καλα τι ειπα. Ειπα οτι οπως εγραφαν οι οδηγιες, ειχα βγαλει τις βιδες και εβαλα τις ταπες. Για να χρησιμοποιω το πλυντηριο τρια χρονια σημαινει οτι ειχα βγαλει τις βιδες, αλλιως δε θα γυρνουσε ο καδος! Απλα ειδα οτι αυτες οι πλαστικες ταπες λειτουργουν και καπως σαν στηριγματα για να μη χτυπαει το τυμπανο στην πλατη του πλυντηριου.

----------


## doc_2005

Λοιπον εβαλα παλι σημερα να πλυνω λιγα ρουχα. Οπως ειπα και χθες, ακουγεται ντουπ ντουπ εντονα σχεδον σε καθε γυρισμα και οταν εστυβε τρομαξα! Ειναι σαν να εχω βαλει μεσα ενα τουβλο και γυρναει. Ετσι ακουγεται!!  Λοιπον χθες που ξεβιδωσα το καπακι ειδα οτι υπαρχει πανω απο το τυμπανο ενα μικρο μαυρο κατι σαν τουβλο. Επειδη το τυμπανο κουνιεται, απο οτι καταλαβα χτυπαει πανω σε αυτο το μαυρο τουβλακι και παραγεται ο θορυβος. Ετσι καταλαβα. Οταν λεω οτι το τυμπανο κουνιεται εννοω οτι χθες που ειχα ανοιγμενο το καπακι και το κουνουσα απο πανω, ειδα οτι εχει αρκετη ελαστικοτητα οπως και οταν κουναω τον καδο εσωτερικα κανει ταλαντωση μπρος πισω. Μου θυμιζει η ολη κατασταση το αμαξι μου που ειχαν χαλασει τα αμορτισερ και εκανε θορυβο σε καθε λακουβα και ενιωθα τα αμορτισερ να ανεβοκατεβαινουν σαν λαστιχα. 
Λοιπον παιδια το σπιτι μου εγινε ανω κατω με την ολη κατασταση. Το μπανιο μου ειναι μπαχαλο. Δε μπορουμε να συμμαζευτουμε απο τα απλυτα. Ειμαι μες τα νευρα. Πηρα σε δυο τεχνικους τηλ. Μου ειπαν αυτο που μου πες χθες και γελασα. 40 ευρω η επισκεψη. 123 ευρω με το φπα. αν ειναι χαλασμενο ρουλεμαν, 60 ευρω αν ειναι ιμαντας. Γενικα 40 ευρω συν την βλαβη!!!
Δε μπορω να καταλαβω. Ενας εμπειρος τεχνικος αν ερθει και το ακουσει πως κανει, δεν θα καταλαβει τι τρεχει? Μου ειπαν πρεπει να το ανοιξουμε να δουμε και θα κοστισει 40 ευρω. 
Το χειροτερο που μπορει να συμβει αν συνεχισω να το χρησιμοποιω τι ειναι? Εκτος απο το να χαλασει τελειως.
Αρχισα να κοιταω για καινουριο. Ποια μαρκα ειναι η καλυτερη να μην την ξαναπαθω? Δε γινετε καθε τρια χρονια να παιρνω πλυντηριο!
Παντως η μανα μου εχει ενα 17 χρονια που κανει παρομοιους θορυβους επειδη ενας τεχνικος πριν 17 χρονια της το εριξε κατω! Και το χρησιμοποιει τοσα χρονια και δεν λεει να χαλασει που παρακαλαει η γυναικα για να παρει καινουριο!

----------


## doc_2005

Πηγα σε εναν τεχνικο στη γειτονια και ρωτησα. Του ειπα τα "συμπτωματα" και αμεσως μου ειπε ρουλεμαν. Μου ειπε να το πεταξω και οτι ειναι πλυντηριο κινεζικο μιας χρησης γιατι ειναι μονοκοματο και δεν εχει βιδες απο πισω να ανοιχτει. Αυτα λεει τα μονοκοματα τα φτιαχνουν για μια χρηση. Του ειπα οτι απο την εταιρεια μου ειπαν οτι φτιαχνεται. και μου πε οτι αν το φτιαξω θα γινει προχειροδουλεια και σε εξι μηνες θα ξαναχαλασει. Να πω την αληθεια 123 ευρω που μου ειπαν για ρουλεμαν δε τα δινω. Οποτε θα δω για καινουριο. Αυτος μου προτεινε πιτσος, siemens η bosch. Εσεις τι λετε να κανω?

----------


## konman

> Αυτος μου προτεινε πιτσος, siemens η bosch. Εσεις τι λετε να κανω?



Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι και οι τρεις μαρκες ενα εργοστασιο τα κατασκευαζει.
Διαφερουν στο ταμπελακι που γραφει την μαρκα και η τιμη τους.

----------


## doc_2005

Συμφωνεις σε αυτα που μου ειπε ο τεχνικος στη γετονια.? Ειναι για πεταμα?  Εσυ ποια μαρκα προτεινεις?

----------


## takisegio

εφοσον ειναι μιας "χρησης" δε χανεις τιποτα να δοκιμασεις αν αλλαξεις τα ρουλεμαν που ειναι φτηνα.σου ξαναλεω θα βοηθησουμε-παρε και κανα φιλο που "πιανουν" τα χερια του

----------


## doc_2005

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη αλλα ειδα το βιντεο στο youtube και πελαγωσα! Δε μπορω με τιποτα να το διαλυσω και να το ξαναφτιαξω μετα με τιποτα!
Δεν εχει πισω ανοιγμα και θα πρεπει να βγουνε τα παντα εξω. Ασε που θα τρεμω να το βαλω στο ρευμα μετα μην εκανα καμμια πατατα. Και πολυ μπελας ειναι. Θα σπασουν τα νευρα μου.Δεν εχω και κανεναν να ασχολειται με τετοια. Θα το πεταξω. Απλα τωρα τι να παρω δε ξερω για να μην εχω παλι προβληματα. Εχεις καμμια ιδεα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εντάξει Χρήστο ... (Ο πελάτης έχεις πάντα δίκιο !!) ... πάντως στο παρελθόν , αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στα υπόλοιπα post . θα δεις πολλαπλές επιτυχίες και αποτελέσματα και μάλιστα από άτομα που δεν είχαν ιδέα ούτε πως να φτιάξουν το μιξεράκι του φραπέ (το οποίο λειτουργούσε με μπαταρίες). Και τα κατάφεραν με το πλυντήριο τους !!. 
Αυτό βέβαια υπό προυποθέσεις να είναι αποφασισμένοι και θαρραλέοι και φυσικά κάποιες αναλυτικές φωτογραφίες που βοηθούν πάρα πολύ. 

Από καινούριο πλυντήριο πάρε επώνυμες μάρκες και επειδή ισχύει (ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις ) μην συμβιβάζεσαι κάτω από 250-300 ευρώ . 
προσωπικά θα σου συνιστούσα 7κιλο πλυντήριο και πάνω. Μην ανησυχείς μπορείς και με αυτά να πλένεις και λιγότερα ρούχα.
Siemens & LG

----------


## doc_2005

Υπαρχει μηπως πιθανοτητα να εχουν φυγει απο την θεση τους τα αμορτισερ και να δημιουργειτε το προβλημα?
Αν το ανοιξω απο μπροστα , θα μπορεσω να το καταλαβω και να τα βαλω στη θεση τους?

----------


## konman

> Υπαρχει μηπως πιθανοτητα να εχουν φυγει απο την θεση τους τα αμορτισερ και να δημιουργειτε το προβλημα?
> Αν το ανοιξω απο μπροστα , θα μπορεσω να το καταλαβω και να τα βαλω στη θεση τους?


Αν κανεις μια στροφη με το χερι σου στο τυμπανο και κανει το θορυβο?????
Αν κανει ειναι 100% ρουλεμαν.

----------


## doc_2005

Φιλε οταν γυρναω με το χερι μου το τυμπανο, εκει που βαζουμε τα ρουχα δεν κανει κανενα θορυβο. Ο θορυβος υπαρχει οταν κουναω το τυμπανο πισω μπρος. Θα ανεβασω βιντεακι τωρα γαι να δεις. Το ξεβιδωσα απο πανω και θα σου δειξω απο που ερχεται η φασαρια

----------


## doc_2005

242.jpg Δε μπορεσα να βαλω βιντεακι.

Λοιπον ολο αυτο , ο καδος δηλαδη ,κουνιεται πισω μπρος. Σαν κατι να λειπει και δε μπορει να σταθεροποιηθη.Το ελλατηριο ειναι ενταξει. Απο κατω σηκωσα το πλυντηριο και με φακο ειδα τα αμορτισερ, φαινονται οκ. Αλλα δεν ξερω παλι. Μηπως εχουν πεσει?  Και δεν στηριζεται ο καδος?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ααααα έεεεετσι μπράβο ! . άμα έχουμε φωτογραφίες ... Γ@@@με και δέρνουμε . Με σταναχώρεσες όμως Χρήστο που έβαλες μόνο 1 φωτογραφία . περίμενα να δω . Γκαλερί με φωτογραφίες !! 
Επειδή δεν έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το μοντέλο . ούτε και βρίσκω αναλυτικά σε ιστοσελίδα τα σχέδια του τράβα κι άλλες φωτογραφίες . π.χ. τράβα και το πίσω μέρος ή ξάπλωσε το πλυντήριο σου κάτω και τράβα φωτο και το από κάτω μέρος (κοντινές και μακρινές φωτό) . Ή αν δεν έχει καπάκι από πίσω . τράβα και μια φωτογραφία εκεί που φαίνεται το τσιμεντόβαρο από πίσω (και κάθετα προς την τροχαλία ανάμεσα στο τοίχωμα... βάλε και ένα φως να βγει καλή φωτογραφία κτλ) .
1) Η άποψη σου που λες ... και είναι λάθος . (ο κάδος κουνιέται μπρος - πίσω) με την έννοια ότι δήθεν δεν πρέπει να κουνιέται είναι λάθος . Αντιθέτως πρέπει να κουνιέται. 
2) Ο τεχνικός που ρώτησες και σου είπε ότι αυτά τα πλυντήρια είναι φιξ . Δεν νομίζω ανοίγουν . το θέμα είναι αν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά για αυτό το μοντέλο . αλλά ας δούμε πρώτα από που οφείλετε αυτός ο θόρυβος .

----------


## kerkureos2

αδερφέ πάρε δυο αμορτισέρ  και θα είναι λεβεντιά.........

----------


## doc_2005

Ουφ! Νομιισα πως το προβλημα ηταν οτι ολος ο καδος παει μπρος πισω και γιαυτο ακουγεται ο θορυβος. Τωρα εσυ λες οτι πρεπει να κουνιεται. (Το ειδα και σε ενα βιντεο που ενας συναρμολογουσε πλυντηριο και κει ολος ο καδος κουνιοταν οποτε χεις δικιο) Αλλα τοτε λογικο ειναι να κουνιεται μπρος πισω και το εσωτερικο του καδου που βαζω τα ρουχα. Αφου κουνιεται ολος ο καδος δε θα κουνιεται και το τυμπανο? 
Βαζω το χερι μου στο τυμπανο, το κουναω μπρος πισω στο σημειο που ειναι το λαστιχο της πορτας και παρατηρω οτι ταυτοχρονα κουνιεται και ολος ο καδος. Βεβαια χθες που κοιτουσα τα καινουρια στο μαγαζι, προσεξα οτι δεν υπηρχε καθολου τζογος στο τυμπανο.

----------


## doc_2005

> αδερφέ πάρε δυο αμορτισέρ  και θα είναι λεβεντιά.........


λες να φταινε τα αμορτισερ βρε φιλε?

----------


## doc_2005

Να σημειωσω οτι το βαλα να δουλεψει εντελως αδειο και ο θορυβος ακομη και στο στο στυψιμο ειναι ελαχιστος. Μονο με τα ρουχα μεσα ακουγεται τρελα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι πιθανόν να είναι και τα αμορτισέρ .... όχι ότι δεν το σκεφτήκαμε .. αλλά δεν ταιριάζει με τους "κανόνες " που έθεσες δηλ (ακούγεται σαν να έχει ένα τούβλο μέσα .. και κάνει ντουπ - ντουπ ) . 
Τα πιο πιθανά που βλέπω . σύμφωνα με τους "κανόνες"  είναι 2 πράγματα (φυσικά αποκλείω τα ρουλεμάν γιατί ο θόρυβος που κάνουν δεν ακούγονται σαν τούβλα !) ... αλλά σαν να περνάει ένα μιράζ πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας.

1) Έχει ξεβιδωθεί η βίδα της τροχαλίας και άφησε τζόγο (μπρος -πίσω) στο τύμπανο .
2) Ή αυτή η βίδα της τροχαλίας είναι πολύ κοντά με το τοίχωμα του (πίσω μέρους του πλυντηρίου) ... και ίσως και από κακό αλφάδιασμα του πλυντηρίου να βρίσκει αυτή η βίδα στα τοιχώματα .
Χρήστο είχες πει θα έστελνες ένα βίντεο (όπου τελικά δεν τα κατάφερες να το στείλεις) ... αν θέλεις σου στέλνω εμαιλ με πμ και μου το στέλνεις να το παρακολουθήσω. το έχεις διαθέσιμο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χρήστο ακολούθησε αυτά τα βήματα και ίσως φτιάξει το πλυντήριο σου ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=ehbVY0KoZOo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5hQ8...feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc6iH...feature=relmfu

Το παρακάτω είναι για πλυντήρια κάτω των 200 ευρώ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DynBH...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJb-p...eature=related

----------


## konman

> Να σημειωσω οτι το βαλα να δουλεψει εντελως αδειο και ο θορυβος ακομη και στο στο στυψιμο ειναι ελαχιστος. Μονο με τα ρουχα μεσα ακουγεται τρελα!


Το θορυβο μηπως των κανει οταν ξεκινα να δουλευει το μοτερ;;;;;;;
αν ναι τοτε μπορη να πατιναρει ο ιμαντας.

----------


## doc_2005

> Χρήστο ακολούθησε αυτά τα βήματα και ίσως φτιάξει το πλυντήριο σου ....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=ehbVY0KoZOo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5hQ8...feature=relmfu
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc6iH...feature=relmfu
> 
> Το παρακάτω είναι για πλυντήρια κάτω των 200 ευρώ
> ...


Ενταξει φιλε! Δε χρειαζεται και ειρωνια! :Angry:

----------


## doc_2005

> Το θορυβο μηπως των κανει οταν ξεκινα να δουλευει το μοτερ;;;;;;;
> αν ναι τοτε μπορη να πατιναρει ο ιμαντας.


Τον κανει οταν ξεκιναει να περιστρεφεται ο καδος πχ. προς αριστερα και οταν κανει την αντιστροφη κινηση προς τα δεξια πιο πολυ αλλα και οσο γυρναει γενικα ακουγεται αλλα οχι σε καθε στροφη. Οταν στυβει ακουγεται πιο εντονα οταν τελειωνει το στυψιμο και μειωνονται οι στροφες και κοντευει να σταματησει τοτε χτυπαει ασχημα σαν τουβλο!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τον κανει οταν ξεκιναει να περιστρεφεται ο καδος πχ. προς αριστερα και οταν κανει την αντιστροφη κινηση προς τα δεξια πιο πολυ αλλα και οσο γυρναει γενικα ακουγεται αλλα οχι σε καθε στροφη. Οταν στυβει ακουγεται πιο εντονα οταν τελειωνει το στυψιμο και μειωνονται οι στροφες και κοντευει να σταματησει τοτε χτυπαει ασχημα σαν τουβλο!


Λοιπόν από τα παραπάνω που λες ... άλλαξε ιμάντα ή σφίξε τον υπάρχων ιμάντα.
Για το θέμα (όταν κοντεύει να σταματήσει χτυπάει άσχημα ) είναι τα αμορτισέρ.

Καλού κακού δες και τα τσιμεντένια αντίβαρα (έχει ένα από πάνω αλλά έχει και μπροστά από τον κάδο και ίσως και από κάτω ) . Αν έχουν ξεβιδωθεί

----------

